# Discovered a small paint chip on new Madone 5.2



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. Thanks to all for the help with my bike. I took the easy way out, and went to the lbs to adjust my fr der. When I got home I went for a training ride. 

After the ride, I was polishing my bike and felt a small rough spot on the underside of the left chain stay. I took a flashlight and shined it there and discovered a small paint chip the size of a pin prick. It is invisible to the naked eye, but can be seen with a flashlight.

My question is, should this be an issue? I paid over $3,000 for the bike, should it be perfect? Is your new Madone flawless or does it contain an imperfection here or there?

What are your standards when it comes to discovering a small paint chip in a brand new bike?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

A small paint chip won't matter when you drop your bike the first time. 

It's not a case of *IF*, but *WHEN *it happens.

Just ride and enjoy the bike for goodness sakes


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, retro grouch. BTW, I may have confused you when I said I am enjoying your post about the new Madone on the general discussion forum. That post was not yours, but entitled, "Confessions of a retro grouch." Hence, my mistake.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Tar -
I have a small white paint spot coming through the black coat, so mines not perfect either. What you describe might not be a chip but maybe a bubble in the clearcoat? By the way, Lemon Pledge is a great polish for your Madone.
I'm glad you took it back to your LBS for adjustment, I'm sure it took him all of a minute to correct but now you have peace of mind. You will get the hang of trimming your FD while you ride to eliminate chain rub.
So???? How is the bike? How was your ride? How far did you go? What are your impressions???? Pics??


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

the sky above said:


> discovered a small paint chip the size of a pin prick. It is invisible to the naked eye, but can be seen with a flashlight.



It won't be the last..It adds character.....Don't give it a second thought


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

08Madone,
I have a couple of those bubbles, they don't bother me; that's just carbon fiber, What I am describing is a small paint chip, very small. Who knows, I may have incurred it while riding myself.

I only use Pledge on my Trek carbon fiber, it works great!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

You're killing me!! I want to know what your RIDING impressions are after your first training ride. Let us know, thanks.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

lol, let us know how you feel the first time your chain falls off and you get chain suck on your carbon bike. God forbid this ever happens to you like it did with me. 

My carbon frame has a few chips here and there, its no biggie. I personally love the tire grind on the inside of my chain stays. Thats my favorite.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> You're killing me!! I want to know what your RIDING impressions are after your first training ride. Let us know, thanks.


The more _he_ posts, the more _you're_ gonna have to ride. You do realize this, don't you '08?? 

Sky, within the first week I had my bike, it fell over in my garage and got maybe 5 scrapes on the seat, bar tape, front skewer... the chain jumped both the inner and outer rings (till I adjusted the FD - similar to what we discussed in another thread yesterday).... I rode through a newly paved section and could hear stones bouncing off the downtube - and that's just the stuff I remember. Point is, you bought what you bought because you have some faith and trust in the company and its products. Now it's time to ride it, enjoy it and not look back.

Put the flashlight away and go ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> The more _he_ posts, the more _you're_ gonna have to ride. You do realize this, don't you '08??
> 
> Sky, within the first week I had my bike, it fell over in my garage and got maybe 5 scrapes on the seat, bar tape, front skewer... the chain jumped both the inner and outer rings (till I adjusted the FD - similar to what we discussed in another thread yesterday).... I rode through a newly paved section and could hear stones bouncing off the downtube - and that's just the stuff I remember. Point is, you bought what you bought because you have some faith and trust in the company and its products. Now it's time to ride it, enjoy it and not look back.
> 
> Put the flashlight away and go ride!! :thumbsup:


PJ-
I hope he has faith in his purchase by now. It might very well be the most thoroughly researched purchase ever in the history of bicycles! LOL. I hear stones bouncing off the bottom of my downtube all the time but no damage... yet. I will say again, I enjoy my 5.2 EVERY time I'm out on it, whether its an hour or 5 hours. It the Swiss Army knife of bikes, does everything well. Its a great product!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

the sky above said:


> Hi. Thanks to all for the help with my bike. I took the easy way out, and went to the lbs to adjust my fr der. When I got home I went for a training ride.
> 
> After the ride, I was polishing my bike and felt a small rough spot on the underside of the left chain stay. I took a flashlight and shined it there and discovered a small paint chip the size of a pin prick. *It is invisible to the naked eye, but can be seen with a flashlight.*
> 
> ...


Although I am already regreting it, I'll bite: if you can't see it, how the hell do you know it's a paint chip? BTW, have you ever ridden or owned a bicycle before this one?

zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Zac! LOL, someone who finally has my back on this site!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I must say the bike is so beautiful that when you first get it you do tend to look over every inch of it just to really take in and understand its beauty, so dont be too hard on Sky, lol.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

zac said:


> Although I am already regreting it, I'll bite: if you can't see it, how the hell do you know it's a paint chip? BTW, have you ever ridden or owned a bicycle before this one?
> 
> zac


I can see it, albeit with a flashlight. Yes, I've ridden some bikes before this one. It was a tiny red tricycle. Up until last year, it provided fun and faithful service.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish Trek made a small, carbon fiber tricycle.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

My post was obviously laden with sarcasm: but sky person, some of your questions transcend common sense.

The remedy for clearcoat breeches is clear nail polish. Every basic bike tool box should have a bottle. Just clean the area with a sponge and some Dawn dish detergent to clean away the oils and dirt. 

Listen, RBR tends to be a friendlier place than other sites. But some of your posts seem more suited to BF, than here. 

I am past 5k miles on my 6.5 this year, and will be doing a frame swap when I return home. A bike is a tool to get a job done. Take care of it, as your life depends on it, but by all means ride the heck out of it. It won't be your last bike. 
zac

EDIT (omitted reason for frame swap. The builder's want it back to study it. Fine with me, I get a new frame. The point is that when you drive them hard you ding them, crack them, etc. The paint hates you, but as long as the carbon and lugs and dropouts are with you, you are good to go.)


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*A few ounces (or grams) of prevention*

If paint chips are a big concern, then take the time to apply some clear vinyl tape to the areas of the frame that would be prone to such damage.

Attached is a thread I contributed to showing what I did to help protect my old OCLV frame.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=89183

Both my carbon frames are protected, and get a re-tape every other year.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> A bike is a tool to get a job done. Take care of it, as your life depends on it, but by all means ride the heck out of it. It won't be your last bike.
> zac.


Very well put..



zac said:


> EDIT: omitted reason for frame swap. The builder's want it back to study it.


OK, my curiosity is piqued. Why do they want to study your frame?


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Retro Grouch said:


> If paint chips are a big concern, then take the time to apply some clear vinyl tape to the areas of the frame that would be prone to such damage.
> 
> Attached is a thread I contributed to showing what I did to help protect my old OCLV frame.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, Trek included in their Owner's Manual kit for the Madone some clear tape to apply where the cables rub against the frame. Kind of a nice touch.

What many of you are saying about a bike being a tool and not to worry about paint chips I can understand. I feel that way about my two old bikes, both at least 7 years old. 

However, I just got my new Madone; I'm sure the honeymoon period will wear off soon.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the sky above said:


> Interestingly, Trek included in their Owner's Manual kit for the Madone some clear tape to apply where the cables rub against the frame. Kind of a nice touch.
> 
> What many of you are saying about a bike being a tool and not to worry about paint chips I can understand. I feel that way about my two old bikes, both at least 7 years old.
> 
> However, I just got my new Madone; I'm sure the honeymoon period will wear off soon.


It's not so much the honeymoon wears off, it's more an acceptance that stuff's gonna happen and you have to deal with it as best you can. I rode my Serotta for 18 years and loved it from day one till now, but more has happened to it in the ten's of thousands of miles I've ridden it than I can remember. That's why I chuckled when I read your post. A paint chip? Man, that's just the beginning. And actually, what you go through with your bike over the years is what makes it a companion, of sorts. So sure, clean, wax, polish, lube, admire and experience the pride of ownership, but then go out and ride the hell out of it, and admire what it, and you, can do together.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

the sky above said:


> Hi. Thanks to all for the help with my bike. I took the easy way out, and went to the lbs to adjust my fr der. When I got home I went for a training ride.
> 
> After the ride, I was polishing my bike and felt a small rough spot on the underside of the left chain stay. I took a flashlight and shined it there and discovered a small paint chip the size of a pin prick. It is invisible to the naked eye, but can be seen with a flashlight.
> 
> ...


dude 

why are you riding a $3000 madone?

Put it on display in your living room and get a cheap bike to ride.

THATS WHAT WE ALL DO

[p.s. There are treks MORE expensive than $3k]


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

You're right, but if I lean it against the couch, it might scratch the paint. Can I suspend it in the air somehow?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I suggest that all of us 5.2 owners make arrangements to meet and do a long ride together!
I almost feel as if I know most of you guys now anyway. Sky, ride, ride, ride and ride some more and just enjoy it!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

the sky above said:


> You're right, but if I lean it against the couch, it might scratch the paint. Can I suspend it in the air somehow?


don't forget that your couch will get impressions from the bike.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

can the 05 peeps ride with the 08's....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

johnnychimpo said:


> can the 05 peeps ride with the 08's....


Seeing as '08 is the organizer, he's gotta make the rules. I can't ride _with_ you guys (ride a Tarmac), so I'll lead!


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Would I fit in with the group? I want to walk my bike, lifting it over dirty parts in the road.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

everybody is welcome!!


----------



## IntenseRider (Aug 20, 2006)

Anytime I have ever purchased a frameset and was doing a build (particularly on a mtn. bike), I have always knocked the frame over on the floor for good luck. It's going to get chipped, banged, beaten or broken at some point, so it may as well be me starting it! 

With regard to the ride report since Sky is now using his as a coffee table, I will give you my first impression since I picked up a new 5.2 this weekend.

Changes: Swapped out the stock wheels for Ksyrium SLs (very tasty), switched the stem to a 110cm Bonty carbon with 12 degree rise and tried the new Bonty Inform saddle. Other than that, the bike is stock.

Ride: So far, I have only had the chance to do a quick 10 mile ride yesterday, but first impressions were good. I was riding a Bianchi 928L which is a nice, light, quick bike and will provide the basis for comparison. However, I wanted to raise my position somewhat (I'm 41yo) and started looking at the longer HT bikes like the Madone Performance line and Cervelo RS. 

First of all, I love the compact drive! Maybe it was new bikeitis, but I definitely hit the one gradual climb on my loop faster than I normally do. I felt as though I could spin a higher gear longer. The ride definitely feels more compliant than my 928. The Madone seems to absorb road shock better and is not as "twitchy" as the 928. Of course, the geometry difference between the bikes will lend itself to that different feel.

The Ultegra SL seems to be great stuff. Originally, I was going to get the 5.5 with DA, but ultimately, couldn't justify the price difference. That, and the fact that when I test rode the 5.5, the Bonty crank with the Sram cassette didn't seem all that happy with each other. 

As for the frame, I think Trek nailed it with the new Madones. The BB feels stiffer than my 928L and it has a very planted feel when standing and mashing on the pedals. I need more saddle time to really discern the differences, but my first impression is very positive.

I'll post an update when I get a chance to do a longer ride with more sustained climbing, but so far, I'm really happy with my choice (even if it get chipped!  )


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

"With regard to the ride report since Sky is now using his as a coffee table, "

But you forgot to say it's a very beautiful coffee table! 

Thanks for the ride report.


----------



## IntenseRider (Aug 20, 2006)

Just make sure you set it where the sunlight hits it so you can see the metallic paint shine!  

Give us a report Sky on your new ride when you get the chance as I'm curious if your impressions are similar to the others.


----------

